# von xhtml zu PDF



## deddeda (11. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich arbeite an einem JSF Projekt und möchte nun meine xhtml-Facelets per Knopfdruck als PDF anzeigen lassen. Ich habe einige Zeit nach einer Lösung gesucht und Sachen gefunden wie iText oder Flying Saucer, doch leider hat mir das nicht wirklich weiter geholfen da alles recht kompliziert ist und ich noch nicht lange Java programmiere. Kennt jemand eine Anleitung um das Problem zu lösen oder hat jemand den Code dazu?

Vielen Dank und Grüsse


----------



## JavaMeister (11. Nov 2014)

Man kann xHTML nicht trivial zu PDF wandeln.

Du kannst ein PDF Drucker installieren und darüber die Seite ausdrucken.

Du kannst, wenn es wirklich xhtml ist, auch mittels xsltFO und einen geeigneten FO-Prozessor aus dem XHTML ein PDF rendern.

Aber so nach dem Motto "PDF einPDF = Seite.toPDF();" ist das in keinem Fall.


----------



## deddeda (12. Nov 2014)

Zu erst einmal danke für die Antwort. Wenn ich das PDF nun via Browser erstelle habe ich einige darstellungs Probleme, siehe Bild. Anhang anzeigen 7088

Diese Unschönheiten treten bei mir bei edit, delete und neue Zeile hinzufügen auf, diese Textzeilen dienen als Weiterleitung zu einem anderen Facelet. Was kann ich tun, dass man das in Klammern nicht sieht?


----------



## JavaMeister (12. Nov 2014)

Der Anhang funktioniert nicht. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass selbst dann der Fehler nicht zu lösen ist, da zu wenige Informationen enthalten sind.


----------



## deddeda (12. Nov 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 7094


----------



## JavaMeister (12. Nov 2014)

Der auch nicht ;(

Liegt aber an der Forensoftware. Müsste wohl jemand an Mathias melden.


----------



## deddeda (12. Nov 2014)

S******e... :noe:

Und wie kann ich das dem Mathias melden?


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Nov 2014)

Moin,

hmm, es gab mal dafür ein Fehlerforum, aber ich finde es gerade nicht!
Aber geh' ganz unten aufs Impressum, dahinter liegt dann ein Kontaktformular!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deddeda (12. Nov 2014)

Ich hab dem Mathias den Fehler gemeldet. 

@Markus danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Joose (12. Nov 2014)

Der 1.Anhang (#7088) funktioniert bei mir nicht, der andere (#7094) hingegen schon.


----------



## JavaMeister (12. Nov 2014)

> Ungültige Angabe: Anhang
> Wenn Sie einem normalen, gültigen Link im Forum gefolgt sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.



Beide gehen nicht.


----------

